# 2013 Secteur Sport Compact Pics? Opinions?



## salmansqadeer (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone purchased a 2013 Secteur Sport Compact? 
Specialized Bicycle Components

The bike comes in perfectly within my budget (< $1000), has a better frame and better components then the base 2013 Secteur Compact, but is in this incredibly odd blue. Im trying to find user photos to see what the finish looks like, as well as just hear other peoples opinions on how the bike has treated them.

Thanks!


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi. I replied to your other thread. With the budget you have, I'd go with with this upper level of the Sectuer line and just be happy its not yellow or puke green. From what I have seenon line it is a lovely bike and I can't see it in my LBS because it keeps being sold out. It is really a great bike for the price. Heck, its a great bike period. I'd gladly trade you my 2011 Sectuer Sport for it if you really want red and black! Anyhoo, in all seriousness, I was not happy with the color of either of my last two bikes. After I rode them though, I loved them and the color did not seem to matter anymore. Go figure. Have fun and love your new bike!


----------

